# Multiple issues with a 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5L



## laiod (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello NissanForums,

Recently, I've been having some issues with my 2004 Altima.

First issue, is this nasty grinding noise when coming to a stop at low speeds. It is comparable to the sound ABS makes when it engages. It has been a gradually increasing problem, with it occurring more frequently every month since May or so. I will do a brake inspection as the sound is clearly coming from the front wheels. Also to note, I've noticed when the ABS light flashes on for a few minutes, the sound doesn't occur. I figure it is just because that light means the system is malfunctioning.

Second issue, is a sharp drop in RPMs while the car is sitting still. While sitting still, regardless of gear, teh vehicle will occasionally do a sharp drop in RPMs, probably around the 100-300 range. The entire car vibrates, and it is altogether not a pleasant situation. Not sure if this has something to do with the air intake, a misfire, or what. No check engine light has come on as of this post regarding these issues.

Any help and assistance I can get on these issues would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The first issue will really need to be visually inspected. If the brakes are "metal to metal," then the metal shavings can stick to the ABS sensor, causing it to short. I would also check for wheel bearing play. 

The second issue is a lot tougher not knowing the service history of the vehicle. Has it been properly maintained and serviced per the factory schedule? You might want to check for any vacuum leaks, especially cracks in the intake duct. Make sure battery cable connections are clean and tight. If all else fails, I would perform and idle air volume relearn.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You noticed a braking problem or issue in May and now 6 months later you may get around to inspecting it? Anyway when you do, make sure to check the rears as well. Its hard to go by sound alone. I was once convinced the issue was the front pads based on the sounds I was hearing, and it turned out to be one of my inside rear pads had gotten stuck in the caliper bracket and had pretty much worn away on an angle.


----------

